
JQuery-1.4.js Full release - ronnier
http://code.jquery.com/jquery-1.4.js
======
jeresig
Note: This is the final source but the release won't be happening until
tomorrow morning (with the full release notes, changelog, backwards-compat
info, etc.).

~~~
ronnier
Thanks for all you've done. You've made many lives easier.

------
yannis
Three cheers to the team!

